# Removing rear hub cogs....the Rustjunkie way.



## fordmike65 (Apr 17, 2019)

Wanted to swap out the 9t rear cog on my girl's '40 Twinflex to a 10t for easier riding on this portly broad. I took @rustjunkie's advice and it worked like a charm. Thanks bud!



rustjunkie said:


> If wheel/hub is out of frame:
> Loosen lock ring (it has a reverse thread) just a bit.
> Put hub or wheel into frame or bike with a crankset and chain on it.
> Attach brake arm to brake arm strap, tension chain, tighten brake arm strap nut/bolt and axle nuts.
> ...


----------



## bike (Apr 17, 2019)

how bout a broad shot of the bike just for titillation.........


----------



## bricycle (Apr 17, 2019)

Ed Norton (Honey Mooners "Your hand is very dirty"
What's the hammer for?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 17, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Ed Norton (Honey Mooners "Your hand is very dirty"
> What's the hammer for?



Breaking the lockring loose with the spanner wrench.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 17, 2019)

bike said:


> how bout a broad shot of the bike just for titillation.........



Reward for all my hard work...


----------

